# Pa Gathering Updates! 26 May 2007 - Bring $$ Awesome Deals



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

PA GATHERING UPDATES! 26 MAY 2007 - BRING $$ AWESOME DEALS 

When you come, bring lots of money $$$ !! There will be an exceptional amount of product this year for haunters to purchase at *BARGAIN* prices !! (If you dont have a Specter Studios Sledgehammer or a Creepy Collections Corpse, your haunt is missing out!!) 


Now that Hauntcon's over, come to the PA Gathering ! 

The 8th Annual PA Gathering of Haunters will be held on 
SATURDAY MAY 26th 2007 
FROM NOON TO MIDNIGHT. 
PA Gathering website = http://www.HauntersGathering.com 

********************************** 
DOORPRIZES ->

http://home.comcast.net/~monstermaze/haunters_gathering_doorprizes.htm

AND A SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT:
Creepy Collections has proudly announced that they will be giving away *FREE* to one lucky attendee of the PA Gathering an extremely gory, revolting, disgusting, guaranteed to curdle your stomach $300 corpse prop and another guest will get their new, ultra realistic, high demand, bloody pig head!

********************************** 
DISCOUNTS:

http://home.comcast.net/~monstermaze/haunters_gathering_discounts.htm

********************************** 
CONFIRMED SEMINARS:

http://home.comcast.net/~monstermaze/haunters_gathering_seminars.htm

********************************** 
WHAT DO **YOU** NEED TO BRING?

http://home.comcast.net/~monstermaze/haunters_gathering_what2bring.htm

********************************** 
LOCAL HOTELS:

http://home.comcast.net/~monstermaze/haunters_gathering_directions.htm

********************************** 
SO HOW DO I GET THERE?

http://home.comcast.net/~monstermaze/haunters_gathering_directions.htm

********************************** 
I NEED TO KNOW MORE! HOW DO I GET HOLD OF YOU? 

Contact Michael Bruner by phone:
(717) 796-0325 

Contact Michael Bruner by email: 
[email protected] 

CONFIRM ATTENDANCE BY EMAILING ME! 
(You get a chance to win an awesome prize if you simply supply me with a list of names of who is attending before hand!) 

********************************** 
Hope to see you there! 

Michael Bruner 
The Monster Maze - The Ultimate Amateur Haunted House 
www.TheMonsterMaze.com 

The Annual Central PA Gathering of Haunters 
www.HauntersGathering.com


----------

